# I need to make a website!



## Amanda aplet (Feb 5, 2013)

what is a good website maker that I can use for my clothing line? any sugestions on the one that has worked for you or that you have found to have good reveiws?


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

What do you want to be able to do? Blog, Ecommerce, design?
Do you want a static site or something that changes each time the customer comes to the site?


----------



## estuffs (Nov 15, 2012)

I was going to pose the same question, I did some research on Compare and Review the Best eStore Software for Your Small Business and have a video of 3dcar Selling Online with 3dcart Tutorial. Wanted to see if other folks have option for managing such a site.


----------



## hinytiny (Dec 19, 2012)

While making a website make sure for what you are making it. 

If you need it to sell your clothing products you can make a e-commerce website by getting Quick Shopping Cart from XnYnZ.com . Which will create an online store to sell your products. As per my personal experience they are good enough. Choose the design which you like from the available designs. Your online store will accept credit cards, integrates with Google and eBay and offers multiple shipping options – all with no set-up fees!

Or if you are interested to tell about your clothing business and reviews you can make a blog or website, which is also available there.


----------



## ObSoLeTE pLaNeT (Jan 29, 2011)

I was in the same boat and what i did was research how to build a website, i started with youtube and found this guy that does step by step on how to build a blog/website/ecommerce store even the price break down. here is a link to his channel Tyler Moore - YouTube 
I spent $23 on a domain/hosting at sign up 
and $9 a month for hosting 
and you will be using Wordpress easy to use
For a store I signed up for an etsy shop and copied and Paste to a widget on my site. I hope this helps


----------



## Harvey (Feb 21, 2013)

Bigcartel is always good, loads of people use it, its starts off free and you can upgrade as you want more out of it.


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

Something to consider in setting up a website...

Do you want an e-commerce site or a typical web site with a few products?

For ecommerce you will want to look at a few options...

Open Source or Proprietary. If you need a better explanation of this reply and I will get into details here.

Open Source Systems are free and if you have some web ability you can set them up easily. 

Ecom Open Source... has a few options

www.opencart.com 
www.magento.com 
www.zen-cart.com 
www.prestashop.com 

Here is good article about trends and growth.. 

http://www.practicalecommerce.com/b...nd-2013-Predictions-for-Open-Source-eCommerce 

At the moment Opencart is the fastest growing and one of the most popular shopping cart systems on the web. I believe that is due to the Pure MVC Frame Work technical stuff so I won’t get too deep on that.

For standard sites you can go with a CMS or Content Management System. These are free open source also.

www.wordpress.org 
www.joomla.com 
www.drupal.org 

Etc...

And if your looking for something really easy use and free... check out.

www.weebly.com 

Before you get started perhaps this video it will explain about the internet and marketing.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhjOnZlEygg[/media]
You may also want to create a mind map of your strategy for your website...

www.xmind.org a free mind mapping application.

I find it to be very handy when planning small or large projects.

IMHO the most important aspect of the any web endeavor is
Content strategy… even if is it just a small web shop.

How to create a great ecommerce content strategy

Long post I know but I hope this helps…​


----------



## musicthreads (Feb 3, 2012)

I use bigcartel since they handle the hosting and you can use a custom domain and design with their premium monthly plans. You can customize everything


----------



## BigRedThreads (Jan 17, 2013)

I used WordPress to create my site. very easy to learn. I also purchased a template for about $50. it basically did everything for me. I was just able to customize it with my material. I use JustHost for hosting which was like $5 a month.

I would say no matter what you use, a template is the way to go if you don't have a lot of experience.


----------



## GrislyGarments (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm using weebly right now. I've been jumping around with different website type creators though. Weebly is very easy to use and you can have your website up in no time. 
The only downside, which might be because I haven't looked far enough into weebly, is that you can't setup a stock of how many items you have for their add to cart features.


----------



## Arteez (Mar 15, 2013)

Amanda aplet said:


> what is a good website maker that I can use for my clothing line? any sugestions on the one that has worked for you or that you have found to have good reveiws?


go here hope this helps tell them art sent you


----------



## bolle (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi, 
We are using our own, created from scratch... If you like it maybe we could make some arrangement.. but i guess online solutions offered by other members are cheaper.

Cheers


----------



## Olperez1 (Feb 24, 2013)

has anybody tried HostGator and what they think of their website designing options?


----------



## hotrod08 (Jun 28, 2008)

I found wix.com there are easy to use. I just got started with them. lot of templates easy the change.


----------



## areya (Apr 8, 2013)

these kind of questions are also running my mind


----------



## OyoaDP (Apr 10, 2013)

This video is the best thing I have ever seen! Seriously, it has helped very much! Thank you for sharing. I now have a site up. I am working out details and kinks and getting more product, but this has helped tremendously.


----------



## hudjibaba (Oct 29, 2009)

I used Drupal CMS for my standard site. For e-commerce website , Opencart cms is very light weight for hosting and easy to modify the template and installation.


----------



## iAce (Apr 21, 2013)

I use spreadshirt for my clothing line. It's easy to set up although you only get the payment at each quarter of the year and not when ever you want it.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Amanda aplet said:


> what is a good website maker that I can use for my clothing line? any sugestions on the one that has worked for you or that you have found to have good reveiws?


First you need to analyse the customers need, then try to know what you are good at. If you are a lion, try to show them how fast and how powerful you are. If you are good at something, just let others know from your site.


----------



## Jodiwill1 (Jan 11, 2013)

I like hostgator with zencart both are easy to use and tons of videos online.


----------

